# Is this a good diy co2 setup?



## phallmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

Im using yeat bottle method just a little smaller with a 1 liter glass jar and small pomegranate bottle with water in it as a bubble counter/ sort of filter for alcohol traces. Im wondering if its a good idea to run it straight in the path of my filter? (thinking the propeller will help crunch up bubbles into something finer) please help or let me know if this is a bad idea or should i run air tube straight into filter? I got pictures


----------



## phallmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

I angled the air stone up so it makes smaller bubbles and about 90% get sucked into filter. anyone know about how many bubbles/sec I chould see in counter? It is a 26 gal


----------

